# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Χρήσιμα Links της Ναυτιλίας >  Sites για Shipbrokers

## ΓιωργοςΒα

xreiazomai na mou peite osoi apo esas 3erete,mnerikes arketa gnwstes etairies me ship brokers!!an einai dunaton 3enes..kai ellhnikes dn peirazei! :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Barry Rogliano Sales (www.brs-paris.com) 

Allied Shipbroking (Greek) http://www.allied-shipbroking.gr/

Fearnleys http://www.fearnleys.com/

----------

